# mass building code/stair risers



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

7-3/4 is the ideal rise. here is info on stairs. check with your local building inspector.


http://inspectapedia.com/Stairs/Stair_Risers.htm


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Isn't it 8 1/4" maximum?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Because Florida has so many old people, I have done more 6" rise stairs in the last ten or fifteen years than I can shake a stick at.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

in commercial structures the minimum riser height is 4-inches. in residential structures there is no minimum riser height. with that said I would never have less than 4-inches due to the fact anything less is a tripping hazard.

I am aware of Mass requirements as being a designer in Mass. here is the riser requirement for residential structures:

2009 IRC Code http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_par147.htm

Mass Amendments (changes above requirements) http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dps/inf/780cmr/780-8th-51.pdf

post back with any questions.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

brennanp said:


> what is the minimum height of the stair risers in massachusetts


Didn't read it properly - thinking it was *max*imum!:confused1:


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

tony.g said:


> Didn't read it properly - thinking it was *max*imum!:confused1:


you were correct on your "thinking" ..... :thumbsup:


----------

